# The PS3 & the Wii...



## Ermundo (Nov 22, 2006)

The 2nd wave of shipments for the PS3 have just arrived, and people are pulling all-nighters to get their hands on these "pimped-up" powerhorses. I have searched all over the internet for one of the consoles (the more expensive one, mind you), but it's been a waste. *sigh*

As for the Wii, I don't have much to say. The console looks sleek, and I like the innovation, so that originally I was going to buy the Wii, but after taking one look at the PS3 in action, had my mindset changed. 

This thread is for all material related to the PS3 & the Wii. You can tell us your experiences trying to get your hands on one or the other, sharing with us the experience of playing either one, or anything else for that matter.


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 23, 2006)

That PlayStation 3 thing looked a bit too expensive for myself. Of course, I am not so interested to look up all of its capabilities. All I have heard is that the games will look prettier, which is no incentive for me. I'll go for a good game on any system, pretty much no matter how sickening it is to look at. Both of roommates bought a Wii thing, though, and I have played some little sports game and that new Zelda game. Both were plenty entertaining. I say Yay for the unique way to play. That PlayStation 3 will merely have the same old thing but prettier, as far as I can tell. Whoops for if my lack of interest seems horrifying, if you happen to know of something that makes the expense worth it. What? Combining a video game system with other machines in some way? Somehow handing the thing a few capabilities that computers or phones or something could be used for? I don't know. Doesn't sound that great, unless I didn't already have those other bits of electronic.


----------



## Mike (Nov 23, 2006)

> All I have heard is that the games will look prettier, which is no incentive for me. I'll go for a good game on any system, pretty much no matter how sickening it is to look at


 
True, true. I still play Zelda classic and other old games on a NES, and some more on a Super NES. Not much else after those systems really captured my imagination (though I did like "Syphon Filter" way back). I generally stick with PC games, because then I don't have to go a and buy a new system every couple of years.

So I won't be buying a Wii or a PS3 any time soon.


----------



## Lindir (Nov 24, 2006)

I will likely buy wii, but it will not be released in Sweden until December so it will have to wait.


----------



## Ermundo (Nov 24, 2006)

Just something I need to point out, but overall, the console in which you get the most out of for the cheapest price is the Playstation 3.

I mean, the PS3 supports the Blue-Ray format, and as such functions as a Blue-ray Player. You can look anywhere across the internet, and I guarantee you'll never find a Blue-Ray Player under $1000. So already, the PS3 is a severely underpriced Blue-Ray Player.

Also, the PS3 has a 60 gigabite hard drive (I'm talking about the expensive version). With 60 gigs, you can store hundreds of music files, thousands of Pictures, and a horde of other things. That's a big plus.

And than there's also gaming. The Blue-ray disk can hold up to 100 gigs of data per side! Think about the vast and huge landscapes you could explore, as well as the variety of monsters, heroes, and villians there could be. It's unbelievable!

If my opinion counts at all, than stick to getting a PS3 for Christmas (or at least try to ). It's got the features of a supercomputer, for an unbeatable price.

P.S: The PS3 also has internet access.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 25, 2006)

The day the ps3 came out, i was on ebay watching auctions. some guy had one, starting bid 7500 US dollars. by the time it was over, it sold for 15,100 US dollars. Now, if i knew i could hve sold one for that much, i would have spent the 600+ dollars to buy it from the store in the first place and sold it 5 times as much online


----------



## Gandalf White (Dec 1, 2006)

Unless you've got a super kickass television, a blue-ray player isn't going to do you any good. Especially if companies decide not to go blue-ray. 

Am I going to be flamed for bringing the 360 in? Oh well. In my opinion, it's the console to get right now. Gears of War and Halo 3...need I say more?

If you want to get a PS3 wait until prices drop, and they get some good games on the system.


----------



## Saucy (Dec 1, 2006)

I have a wii, and its amazing. end.


----------



## Ermundo (Dec 5, 2006)

It wouldn't be fair to compair the PS3 or the Wii against the 360, considering that the 360's been out on the market for a year now, giving it a big advantage.


----------



## Gandalf White (Dec 5, 2006)

Fine, then don't compare them, just get a 360.  

Hooray for Powersauce and that Wii. How's it treating you? I may have to visit you in Canada just to try it out...when it gets warmer, of course.


----------



## Mike (Dec 5, 2006)

> Hooray for Powersauce and that Wii. How's it treating you? I may have to visit you in Canada just to try it out...when it gets warmer, of course.


 
Can't stand the cold?

Even some Candians are sissies--coming down from Whitehorse has taught me that all these Edmontonites don't know the meaning of the word 'cold'. I still wear T-shirts!

Yeah, I ain't getting any of these systems, as I said. I still have to finish the "King's Quest" series and give "Space Quest IV" a shot.


----------



## Gandalf White (Dec 6, 2006)

Not being able to stand the cold would be an understatement. 

I'm a fan of global warming, because not only does it improve temperatures considerably, it will bring the oceanfront to me. ;-)


----------



## Ermundo (Dec 9, 2006)

Let's talk about Global Warming another day, k?

Anyway, I simply cannot credit the comparisons of PS3 and 360 games (I mean graphics aspect). Dev kits have been given out for the PS3 just recently, so developers still haven't learned to make games utilizing the full potential of the console. I'm waiting until the 2nd or 3rd generation of games comes out, in which the tides will problably have turned in favor of the PS3.


----------



## Gandalf White (Dec 9, 2006)

You don't see the connection global warming and the Wii? Foolish person.

The only point I'm trying to make is that, as of this Christmas, the 360 is the way to go. Or even a Wii60. It's had a year to work out the quirks and get some good games on the market. Xbox live is a proven system, and Halo 3 is on the way. (Ok, I still have another year...)

I'd hold off on the PS3 for a while...let it work out any quirks, get the online up and running, develop some games that can match the 360's graphically and otherwise, and let the price drop a little. Then, by all means, buy one.

I, being the poor college student, will probably only be able to get one, and it's going to be a 360. 

I'm all for giving PS3 another year to develop their games, but in all honesty I don't think one system or the other is going to blow the other out of the water, graphically speaking or otherwise.


----------



## Gift of Names (May 5, 2007)

I wouldn't mind purchasing a Nintendo DS for now, at least until the PS3 comes down in price and I can afford it. I'm just so very excited for God of War III, Kingdom Hearts III, Final Fantasy XIII, Silent Hill V, et cetera. Sony's given me years of escapism and enjoyment, and I feel like they're more or less reliable as far as that goes. The whole fiasco with the XBOX360 and its "red ring of death" has continued to keep me far, far away from that system. (Not to mention that the platform simply doesn't carry very many games that interest me.)


----------



## YayGollum (May 5, 2007)

Well, if you have all kinds of buddies, getting an XBox and Halo is always fun. But then, I muchly agree. The XBox doesn't have enough to interest me. The PlayStation is easily the best. All kinds of superly great gameses. If ever they make another Ico slash Shadow Of The Colossus sort of game, I shall be forced to buy the PlayStation Three. I am still looking around for a PlayStation Two, at the moment, though.  Anyways, I guess that the Nintendo D. S. thing could be a worthwhile distraction, but why not get the Nintendo Revolution (Wii)? Much cheaper than most and very unique!


----------



## Gift of Names (May 5, 2007)

I like a lot of the games that are available for the DS, which is why I'm interested in it. I only have interest in one Wii game so far and that's _Twilight Princess_. Which, while I do want to play it, isn't enough to make me want to buy a new system for it.


----------

